# Made a canjo. Quick demo on video



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a canjo I made tonight and a quick demonstration. Yes... i am a *******.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn man, that's amazing!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> **** man, that's amazing!


Thanks man! ... my next one should be a little better. This was a learning experience for me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I didnt get a good shot of it on the video. Here is a picture. Canjos are fun.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Slick as socks on a rooster! Nice goin' Ray.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

UH OH.....canjO's !!!

That's a Sweet deal,, and some good plicking you were doing there..

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's sooo awesome!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha! Pretty cool!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Very awesome!

-Restita


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

right on ray thats very cool


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Needs more stairway !


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

That is impressive. By the way, your not a ******* unless you use some duct tape it hold it together.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats great Ray, sounds good too w/ only 2 strings and
a can for resonation.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

Rock On!


----------

